# Unsure what these marks are



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What do they look like up close?


----------



## Flashj56 (9 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> What do they look like up close?


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like bedbugs but it's hard to tell from the photo. Here's a description of what to look for:

A more accurate way to identify a possible infestation is to look for physical signs of bed bugs. When cleaning, changing bedding, or staying away from home, look for:

Rusty or reddish stains on bed sheets or mattresses caused by bed bugs being crushed.
Dark spots (about this size: •), which are bed bug excrement and may bleed on the fabric like a marker would.
Eggs and eggshells, which are tiny (about 1mm) and pale yellow skins that nymphs shed as they grow larger.
Live bed bugs.


----------

